# Ghost Make-Up Ideas: Need suggestions



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This year I'm planning on dressing up as a ghost, I have my own gown that I plan on using but I'm not sure about how to do the make-up. When I was younger I always dressed up as something cute and don't have that much experience with make-up. 

I'd really like some help on how to make my face up to look excellent for Halloween. I know I'll have to use white make-up but not sure how to make it look dramatic. Anyone with any helpful suggestions, please reply to this thread. I'm concentrating on my face, the eyes and lips. Looking forwarding to hearing suggestions! Thanks again! :jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will this be for a party, a haunt, TOTing, or...?
What methods or tools do you have for applying your makeup? (Brushes, sponges, airbrush, etc.)
Is there a period or specific style you are aiming for?
The more info you can give us, the more help we can give you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one option:

http://www.sheknows.com/how-to/articles/973369/how-to-do-ghost-makeup-for-halloween

And a similar one:

http://www.specktra.net/t/177420/victorian-ghost-makeup

Do a Google image search on "ghost makeup" and you'll find plenty of inspiration.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy gave some good advice, but also remember how and where you will be donning your costume and makeup. Make sure your choice is something that can actually let you function if and when you need to.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm aiming for a victorian ghost, that's always been my favorite time era. I'm not sure what type of tools I'm using cause this is my first time ever using make-up for a costume. Using it for a Halloween party, thanks for the suggestion. If anyone else has any other suggestions, please let me know. Thanks again!!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for you're suggestions. I read other articles how they say use plum or black around the eyes, but I think black would be better. =)

The other touches would look great though, not too great with the blood though but I'll give it a try.  The noose around the neck though is excellent cause I was actually thinking of being a ghost with a broken heart. Thanks again!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I've used black, grey, and purple eye shadow over good Ben Nye white makeup. Get good makeup, there is nothing worse than your face melting off every ten minutes. Welcome to the world of makeup, BTW. I graduated from "cute" costumes to more scary ones and LOVE it. I have a prosthetic nose and chin for a witch that are super fun and pretty easy to use and reuse. I also absolutely love the black contacts I got last year, they really freak people out and I was surprised how easy it was to wear them and forget they are even there. Ben Nye also has stuff that you paint on your teeth that really stays put until you brush to make them look rotten or missing.


----------

